# LHCF Mobile Version



## divachyk (Jul 15, 2010)

Okay so I have a BB and can access the internet but mobile versions are way better for all the reasons many have shared in other threads regarding the desire for a mobile version of LHCF. In reading through those threads, my research shows there use to be a mobile/pda version but ppl complained and we no longer have that option....just checking the status of this....so tell me, does LHCF have a mobile version?

Thx --


----------



## maxineshaw (Jul 15, 2010)

I just want to say that I have a dumb phone, and I use Opera Mini.  LHCF shows up fine.  I even used it to edit my profile a couple of times.  If they don't do a mobile version, I advise people to try using a different browser.  

I've also looked at LHCF on my  mom and sisters BB on the BB browser, and it looks great.


----------



## divachyk (Jul 15, 2010)

I use BB browser and have opera mini....although they are great options, still not as good as having mobile viewing...but will do for now. Thanks.


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Jul 15, 2010)

I use BOLT on my BB and I love it!


----------



## Prinncipality (Jul 15, 2010)

crlsweetie912 said:


> I use BOLT on my BB and I love it!



x2. i use this browser specifically for LHCF because it runs faster and is easier to navigate.


----------



## divachyk (Jul 16, 2010)

tried bolt before, didn't like it, this news may be worth me trying it again.


----------



## Dposh167 (Jul 16, 2010)

i need a mobile version. this site is too much for my phone


----------



## Tamster (Jul 16, 2010)

I've been using lhcf on my palm pixi, and the only problem I have is that it jumps around the page when I'm trying to type, that and it is difficult to navigate at times and view attached pictures. 

 A mobile version might be really helpful for a lot of people.


----------



## HAIRapy (Jul 16, 2010)

I remember the mobile version and I liked it. I just wished there was an option that let us click somewhere to see pics if we wanted to... or maybe even have an option to be in either mobile or desktop version whenever we wanted. Both ways work great on my BB, but the mobile version was WAAAY faster.


----------



## divachyk (Jul 16, 2010)

Trying Bolt browser as recommended...ugh! Let's just say, I want a mobile version...this is not getting it. My phone can handle the images, I just hate how wide the website shows up on phone. I continuously scroll back and forth from left to right to read and view and that's even with having my phone browser set to mobile in the phone settings.


----------



## melissa-bee (Jul 19, 2010)

^^^does your BB have the column view. I'm using my curve with the t-mobile internet and I change the defualt view to column instead of page and I only need to scroll down.


----------



## taytay86 (Jul 20, 2010)

regardless of how it runs on any which phone, there should be an LHCF app for BB and Iphone at least.

Who's looking into this?


----------



## Skydancer (Jul 20, 2010)

It would be awesome if LHCF could be made Tapatalk-friendly!  It is quick and free.  And the Tapatalk app works for iPhone, BB, and Android phones.  A few other hair forums are already using it.

http://www.tapatalk.com/

Tapatalk currently supports phpBB3 3.0.x, vBulletin 3.7.x/3.8.x/4.0.x, Invision Power Board (IPB) 3.0.x and Simple Machine Forum (SMF) 1.1.x/2.0.x.


----------



## Papoose (Jul 20, 2010)

ITA.  Can we make this happen? Admin?


----------



## SimplyBlessed (Jul 20, 2010)

ANDROID!! works great on all my android devices


----------



## divachyk (Jul 20, 2010)

melissa-bee said:


> ^^^does your BB have the column view. I'm using my curve with the t-mobile internet and I change the defualt view to column instead of page and I only need to scroll down.


 Yes I have column view and have been using that view. However, I still prefer a mobile app. Thx for suggesting though.


----------



## Superfly Sister (Jul 28, 2010)

When I log on to another vBulletin site via my iPhone there's a message that pops up and says 

*This site is iPhone Native! Click OK to learn more about Tapatalk for iPhone*

plus, there's an 'mobile skin' that's been installed, which simplifies the layout of th messageboard making it easier to navigate and it loads much faster.


----------



## Dak (Jul 28, 2010)

The problem with the old version was there was no choice. 

Would this version work for you guys?  http://www.longhaircareforum.com/archive/index.php

I don't know why all those page numbers have to been there, but it would work for just browsing.


----------



## divachyk (Jul 28, 2010)

Dak said:


> The problem with the old version was there was no choice.
> 
> Would this version work for you guys? http://www.longhaircareforum.com/archive/index.php
> 
> I don't why all those page numbers have to been there, but it would work for just browsing.


 
I will give that a try, thank you. I will admit, after playing around with Bolt, I've come to enjoy the browser. I was anti-Bolt at first but now, I like it although a true LHCF app is still my preference (if I had a choice).


----------



## hairsothick (Aug 1, 2010)

Since nobody answered in my other thread, maybe they'll see it in this one.

Could y'all add a Tapatalk plugin.  It would make browsing the forum from a smartphone much easier.


----------



## alive (Aug 2, 2010)

i was just wondering the same thing. I will be keeping an eye on this thread


----------



## ThePerfectScore (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm cosigning on Android.. on my Droid X the site looks and functions the same as on my MacBook... LOVING IT! A Droid APP though would be cool for getting alerts on threads subscribed to.


----------



## Sweetgirl08 (Sep 10, 2010)

hairsothick said:


> Since nobody answered in my other thread, maybe they'll see it in this one.
> 
> Could y'all add a Tapatalk plugin.  It would make browsing the forum from a smartphone much easier.


 
So it's not tapatalk friendly? When I logged on the other day the link for it came up. Let me know cause it really would be easier to access this site.


----------



## ~Sparklingflame~ (Sep 10, 2010)

Nikos said in the other thread that he is going to get an APP specifically for LHCF. Its going to be free too so Id just wait for that.

I have an Android and IMO surfing this site from my phones browser is no different from doing it from my desktop. The Tapatalk gets a 1 out of 5 stars. I bought it yesterday and after only about 20 minutes of using it  I canceled it and got a refund. It was NOTHING like browsing LHCF from my regular browser. I have more functionality w/o it.


----------

